# My "new" site.



## Corbin Lane (May 3, 2009)

I actually have 2 websites. One is my portfolio where I've got all of my photos. That is Corbin Lane . It has a rotate.php on the front page so I people can see most of the sides of me 

My other site is Turbography . It's just my Photoblog.

My store front that i'm working on is Corbin Lane Store. Tell me what you think or if you have any store suggestions I'll look into them.


----------

